# Chat anyone??



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm in chat now.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

How do you guys get in there? 
it always tells me that I'm not logged in. :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

It's auto for me, your best bet would be to PM Revelation and ask him, mite be due to your cookies


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmmm.. or maybe it's my browser or settings.. I'm on a mac so that might be it.

edit: yup. I had plug-ins disabled :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Winner, glad you sorted it.


----------

